# f1



## suez

can you explain what f1 f2 f3 f4 means a simple explanation would be appreciated i think i have the answer but dont want to look a fool if i am wrong lol thought i would be brave and ask the question


----------



## toyah

F1 stands for Filial 1, and it means the first generation of offspring produced from two different parental types. F2 means two generations on, F3 is three generations on.

So if you mated a corn to a black rat, then the offspring would be the F1. If you mated those together (or to another corn or rat), you'd get the F2 generation, and so on.

If you mate two different filial generations together then normally you would go back to the lowest number - so for example an F1 rat/corn to an F3 rat/corn would normally count as producing F2 offspring.


----------



## suez

toyah said:


> F1 stands for Filial 1, and it means the first generation of offspring produced from two different parental types. F2 means two generations on, F3 is three generations on.
> 
> So if you mated a corn to a black rat, then the offspring would be the F1. If you mated those together (or to another corn or rat), you'd get the F2 generation, and so on.
> 
> If you mate two different filial generations together then normally you would go back to the lowest number - so for example an F1 rat/corn to an F3 rat/corn would normally count as producing F2 offspring.


thank you i thought i had the grasp of it now you have explained it has made it easier for me to take in thanks for your time toyah


----------



## BG-Gecko

with reptiles this usually means the first generation babies from wildcaught parents


----------



## boywonder

i only know about leos but i thought f1 was first generation from wild caught parents too,


----------



## eeji

f1 is the first generation of any breeding. if you breed f1 x f1 from the same clutch their offspring are f2. if you breed f2 x f2, their offspring are f3. etc etc

if you bred an f1 (or any generation for that matter) to an unrelated animal, their offspring will be f1 - this is known as out-crossing and is done to prevent too much inbreeding.


----------



## paulh

F1, F2, etc. came out of the science of genetics. The parental generation (P1) were unlike, the first filial generation (F1) were their offspring, the second filial generation (F2) was from F1 x F1, and so forth. I believe that William Bateson of Cambridge Univ., UK, originated the terms. Later the F generations got used for the generations captive bred from out of the wild, though in my opinion, CB (for captive bred) 1, 2, etc would be less confusing.


----------



## suez

thanks for the replies its less confusing to me now thanks again 
Suez


----------

